# Server 2003 to join a 2008 DC



## hayateno135 (Jun 30, 2010)

I have a 2003 server that Im going to use as a fax server. I need to have exchange up and operational but this server is not the DC, the 2008 standard server is. everytime i run dcpromo on the 2003 to have it join as a child domain it i get a propmt telling me that the forest on the 2008 is set to a 2008 forest, and that i should upgrade my OS, or demote the 2008. I dont want to demote and cuz of cost reason cant upgrade the 2003 to 2008. Is there an alternative, way of goin around this


----------



## decz (Apr 20, 2009)

Looks like whoever installed the win2k8 machine didn't think they would have a need for win2k3 member servers. Only solution I know of is to bring the forest down to 2k3 level.


----------



## hayateno135 (Jun 30, 2010)

OK but however, if i bring it down to 2k3 wouldn't I be removing AD off of the 2008, cuz that will be demoting it wouldn't it?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Only way to roll back would be to rebuild it, or restore from a backup:

[WEBQUOTE="http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc787290%28WS.10%29.aspx#w2k3tr_fnlvl_what_huat"]With versions of Windows Server that are earlier than Windows Server 2008 R2, you cannot roll back or lower a functional level under any circumstances. If you have to revert to a lower functional level with a version of Windows Server that is earlier than Windows Server 2008 R2, you must rebuild the domain or forest or restore it from a backup copy.[/WEBQUOTE]Windows Server 2008 R2 can under some circumstances be rolled back to Windows Server 2008, but not to a Windows Server 2003 level.

You might try setting it up as a separate, stand alone domain/forest, and setup a two way trust.


----------



## AQ78 (Mar 30, 2010)

With the functionale level at 2008 you CANNOT add that server, you also cannot lower the functional level.

However you mention that you are installing exchange on this server, im guessing 2003?

It is recommended that you do not install exchange on a DC...so you should be ok, why do you need this as a DC? sureley you can just install the active directory connector?


----------

